# Kleenex, Paper towels, toliet paper, etc eating



## 1941j3Cub (Jul 7, 2011)

Our V is almost 9 months old now. She is surprisingly well behaved and patient for being a puppy. She isn't interested in toys other than raw hide for chewing. However she seems to be obsessed with shredding then eating any paper product within reach. She will grab them out of pockets, try to grab the whole toilet paper roll, etc. She isn't hungry as she always has food available. Sometimes she doesn't shred them but gulps them down? Does anyone else's V do this? I am concerned she might get a bowel obstruction if we don't catch her chowing down sometime. Anyone got any ideas of how to break her from her 'paper treat' preference?


----------



## Mighty Hunter (May 17, 2011)

Our 6mo old has the same problem. So far the best defense we have come up with is just being vigilant. We never leave him unattended but sometimes he will sneak off from us. Along with paper products, he loves wood, mulch and grass. This may sound gross but we regularly check his movements for things that could cause obstructions and try to be more vigilant about keeping those things away from him. The biggest culprit is wood. No matter what we do, he seems to find that snack. Just be patient, we are all hoping they grow out of it. Oh funniest thing he ate was literally half a toilet paper roll, cardboard roll included, while it was still on the dispenser! Completely ate it in half lol.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

If our V pup, Pumpkin (11m), could make paper products her main source of consumption, she would ;D! Any paper product will satisfy; however, kleenex, paper towels, & toilet tissue are particularly coveted : We have to try & remember to keep our bathrooms closed & regularly empty those cans (including bedroom), because given 1/2 a chance, Pumpkin is off to the paper races! I am convinced if I shredded toilet paper & put it in her food bowl, she would eat it over any of the food I put out for her. Tonight was her Go! Natural mixed with 100% pheasant, and she ate maybe a 1/3. Strange red heads, and I have no suggestions other than be on your Ps & Qs. Good Luck! If you find a paper product "breaker," let me know.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep up the training. Tell her to "leave it" and watch for her responce. At some point it will be something they will stop because you have told them it is not acceptable. We no longer have the problem with shutting the doors to the rooms for fear of chewing of laundry, dirty tissue paper or slippers. ;D


----------



## laurita (Jun 12, 2011)

I had a similar issue with my pup loving and wanting to attack and thrash all plastic bags. It was a nuisance, especially since I always had one around in case he pooed! I got some treats he reaally wanted (blue cheese, yams, boiled chicken) and started working on desensitizing him to the bag. I would start easy and have the bag lying far enough from him that it wasn't a crazy temptation. When he'd look at it, I'd say "leaaave it" and when he looked away from the bag, he got treated. We built up to where I could literally toss plastic bags in the air next to him, tell him to leave it, and he would stand still staring at me, totally unfazed. And that is huge for him bc I can't emphasize his love/hate for plastic bags. You could do the same with tissue, you just have to make sure that the stimulus isn't too large. If your dog absolutely cannot look away from the tissue, start with it further away and don't let him/her get too close. Otherwise, they'll be past threshold. As they get used to this, keep upping the stimulus slowly. They still might go for the paper but once they hear "leave it," something will click over time. It's a process but if you work on it, it'll definitely get better.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Pumpkin will "leave it" when told. I can also give a "tisk" or "leave it" if she heads in the direction of a bathroom, and she will reverse course; however, if she gets 1/2 a chance to sneak a paper eat, she will enthusiastically ! She has responded to "leave it" since 4m, but she still will not waste an opportunity to at least try!


----------



## Loving Lola (Jul 22, 2011)

Our 7 month old V, Lola is also a big fan of sticks and paper products and I agree, the "leave it" command is a MUST with Vizsla's! Mostly just getting them to the point that they will focus on nothing but you if they are promted to. That said, Lola love, love loves pig ears! Our house would be an absolute wreck without them! They give her something to tear up and naw on and seem to be pretty tasty too. In the past I have seen dogs chew on pig ears but Lola can shred right through them. I am guessing this is a "Vizsla thing" and something they really have the urge to do often.


----------

